
Ask HN: What can I do to look like a better developer / job candidate? - jamesmp98
I&#x27;ve been a hobbyist developers for about 6 years now, however, lacking a degree, it seems impossible to get into software development. The only &quot;experience&quot; I have is about 2 years of doing freelance work where I did nothing but work on Wordpress sites and wrote a little Node.js. Not very helpful when all the jobs around me are .Net. What are some ways of making myself look better as a candidate?
======
gerosan
First show initiative that you are able to learn the technology that companies
are using. If you have time, start learning these technologies on the side and
put them on your LinkedIn. Pluralsight (paid service) allows you to link your
completed courses to your LinkedIn as certificates of completion. If you are a
coachable person and understand the basics of technology, you are a "good"
candidate for a job. Good luck!

~~~
jamesmp98
I can surely do that and even plan to, but I feel that the next guy can load
his resume with a degree and cert's and beat me. Even if I'm better than him.

~~~
PaulHoule
Plenty of people have the degree but don't have the right attitude. My
experience is that "self taught" developers can be great to work with. If I
was looking for a "data scientist" or somebody to write compilers, I would
probably expect someone to have a degree, for an application programmer I'd
prefer somebody with experience and pluck over somebody who just has a degree.

